# Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu didn't work need to restore!!



## Goneval

I installed some *Nvidia drivers 'legacy*' for my NVIDIA *GeForce FX 5700*

It was the wrong one. The question is:

How to disable the drivers and use the default Ubuntu driver in recover mode?


----------



## TheMatt

Hi,

Have you installed the wrong driver, and now it will only boot into command line mode?

If so, you have to delete the other driver via the command line. Then reboot, and Ubuntu will use a generic driver. You can then install the right one.


----------



## Goneval

I know that, but the question is HOW. What buttons do I need to click to disable NVIDIA drivers.

I tried typing sudo nvidia-glx-config disable in recover mode and then reboot. But when I booted in normal mode it didn't work and some text showed up and I clicked OK and then the screen was black with a blinking cursor.

I need to know the commands on how to disable the driver and use the default Ubuntu driver.


----------



## akjerryo

the easiest way in command line mode is to do:


Code:


sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg

And choose NV for your video driver, and follow the rest of the setup... that is what I usually do to get back to the default video driver settings.


----------



## TheMatt

You need to actually delete the file. Let's see if my Unix command line skils can get the job done...



Code:


ls -l /usr/lib/Xorg/modules/drivers/

Find your driver in the list there.


Code:


sudo rm /user/lib/Xorg/modules/drivers/[DRIVERNAME].so

That will delete it. Then, just boot up on the generic VESA driver that Ubuntu will automaticly use.

After, you can install the correct driver.


----------

